# 文句でもあるのか



## Myuu

Hello everyone,

I have a question about でも as used in sentences like these:
文句でもあるのか

I think I've seen it used like this too:
何か質問でもあるのか
何か用でもあるのですか

How is this different from putting が instead of でも, like:
文句があるのか


----------



## wathavy

Myuu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question about でも as used in sentences like these:
> 文句でもあるのか
> 
> How is this different from putting が instead of でも, like:
> 文句があるのか



Both are threatening case, than conversation, though.
でも、could be inclusive to unsaid words, が limits only to 文句 alone.

So, you might apply this something like this.
犬でも飼っているのか？
Do you have something like a dog?
犬にでもかまれたのか？
Did you get bitten by something like a dog?

So でも、just blur the category of the interest item than limit it to that exact item.

.


----------



## lammn

Myuu said:


> 文句でもあるのか
> 何か質問でもあるのか
> 何か用でもあるのですか


 
This でも means など, which is loosely translated as "and so on", or "something like" as pointed out by Wathavy already.

ジュース*でも*飲みませんか。
Would you like to drink some juice (or coffee, milk, *and so on*)?


----------



## Myuu

Thank you, wathavy and lammn!


----------



## kaito

To open up this case again: why does it mean what it means ?

It's kind of impossible for me to see how those 2 particles add up to that meaning, I've tried but I just had to accept it without understanding it.


----------



## wathavy

kaito said:


> To open up this case again: why does it mean what it means ?
> 
> It's kind of impossible for me to see how those 2 particles add up to that meaning, I've tried but I just had to accept it without understanding it.


Have you solved, finally, the confusion somehow?
Or do you still get trouble with those?
Which one ??

Thanks.


----------



## lammn

wathavy said:


> Have you solved, finally, the confusion somehow?
> Or do you still get trouble with those?
> Which one ??


 
What Kaito means is that he does not understand why adding up で(particle) and も(particle) together would end up meaning など.


----------



## wathavy

Oh, Kaito must be a genius.

Of course no reason I can explain the fusion makes this end result.


----------



## Myuu

Oh, I have one more question regarding this.
Does でも only take on this など meaning when it's in the form of a question? 

If, for example, your friend asks you what kind of pet your cousin has, and you're not sure, can you say this?:
犬でも飼っている


----------



## wathavy

Sounds good question Myuu.

I think you're good at putting Japanese into trouble than ever... I am praising.

犬でも飼っている 	
This won't be affirmative sentence but this,
犬とか飼っている 	
Which means "Dog and so on".

Very cute and nice question. This is not pared at all for query and answer.
Or I might be mistaking...?

Please have some confirmation on this issue, thank you.


----------



## Morrow

Myuu said:


> Does でも only take on this など meaning when it's in the form of a question?


Before going on, you might want to bear in mind that (1) is actually ungrammatical.
(1) ***文句*など*あるのか?
    cf. 文句など[あるものか/ない].

You can use (2b) instead of (2a), though.
(2) a. お茶*でも*いかがですか?
     b. お茶*など*いかがですか?

Both are nothing more than roundabout ways of saying (3):     
(3) お茶はいかがですか?

This doesn't mean that you can always use both when you suggest something to others.

(4) A: どれがいいかね?
　　　B: これ[***でも/など]いかがでしょうか?
(5) これ*が*よろしいかと思います。

What Speaker B is saying is (5).   And you can't use "でも" when it comes to the best choice or decision.



Myuu said:


> 犬でも飼って(い)る?


Probably, you're assuming that the addressee is keeping a dog, but you're not sure.  The first thing you need to ask is if it is a dog.   

The problem is that the sentences in your first post are really related to different illocutionary acts.  It would not be a good approach if you were to treat them all the same.

(6) (何か)文句でもある(の)か.

(6) may really convey different things, depending on how you say it (with the gesture and facial expression you make).  You may just want others to shut up, or you may want to show that you too want to fight them.  Or you could be just bluffing.  And it is also possible that you're just asking!

Morrow


----------



## Flaminius

lammn said:


> Myuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 文句でもあるのか
> 何か質問でもあるのか
> 何か用でもあるのですか
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This でも means など, which is loosely translated as "and so on", or "something like" as pointed out by Wathavy already.
Click to expand...

In the three sentences above, the use of など superficially makes 文句, 質問 or 用 just one of what the speaker expects from the listener.  Practically it means the speaker little expects 文句, 質問 or 用 to be discussed in the conversation.  The purpose of referring to what is not expected is to make sure that the listener is not going to bring them up in the conversation.



> ジュース*でも*飲みませんか。
> Would you like to drink some juice (or coffee, milk, *and so on*)?


Here でも does not have the intimidating function as above.  In fact, it makes the suggestion of the speaker less compulsory to the effect that 1. the sentence becomes politer or 2. the listener can choose from a wider range of choice, including various other soft drinks and not drinking anything at all.


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> In the three sentences above, the use of など superficially makes 文句, 質問 or 用 just one of what the speaker expects from the listener.


 
Perhaps you meant the use of でも?



Flaminius said:


> Practically it means the speaker little expects 文句, 質問 or 用 to be discussed in the conversation. The purpose of referring to what is not expected is to make sure that the listener is not going to bring them up in the conversation.


 
It is really difficult for non-native speakers to grasp the _implied_ meanings.
Thank you for your explanation!


----------

